# hello from N.ireland



## tuono (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,everyone joined a few days ago just wanted to say hello my name is david and my wife nic.If i can be of any help to anyone this side of the water just ask,seems like a great site and a friendly bunch.
  happy new year to all
   david


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 10, 2010)

tuono said:


> Hi,everyone joined a few days ago just wanted to say hello my name is david and my wife nic.If i can be of any help to anyone this side of the water just ask,seems like a great site and a friendly bunch.
> happy new year to all
> david






Hi David welcome to the site,you will find a dearth of info from the great people on this site.Any questions will normally receive good replys.Enjoy


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi David and Nic,
welcome to the site, and a Happy New Year to you both.
Maybe you could post some Pics of various stopover places from NI.

Happy Camping
Bill and Angie.


----------



## tony (Jan 10, 2010)

hi david & nic welcome i hope you got a sence of humour it helps on here. 
if you ever plan on coming down this part of our lovely country let me know i will give you some wild camping spots.
drive safe.
tony


----------



## bmb1uk (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi David ,Nic   welcome to the site, were you are among friends,the first post i see this morning is from n /ireland, funny as 10 minutes ago we were thinking of coming to n/s ireland for a tour, would be greatful of any reasonable sites or wild camping spots.         regards BAZ.


----------



## marzy (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Tuono and welcome to the site.


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi David & Nic.   Welcome    *waves*


----------



## Slim (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi David and Nic welcome.....myself and a couple of mates are thinking about coming over for the motorcycle racing this year if all go,s well .


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 10, 2010)

hi we was over last yr visiting my girls town she from north irland near belfast we had a big problem over ther van blew up got towed all the way back to manchester good old aa im glad we pay our recovery fees its great over ther i work out there for 5 yrs on my own near falls rd my girls from graigavon


----------



## gary a (Jan 10, 2010)

hi david&nic good to have another wilder from ni,,im from here to great site !!!!!


----------



## tuono (Jan 10, 2010)

Slim said:


> Hi David and Nic welcome.....myself and a couple of mates are thinking about coming over for the motorcycle racing this year if all go,s well .



hi, i am involved in  motorcycling here so if there happens to be anything in the racing scene that you want to do let me know which venue and i will help the best i can.


----------



## tuono (Jan 10, 2010)

bmb1uk said:


> Hi David ,Nic   welcome to the site, were you are among friends,the first post i see this morning is from n /ireland, funny as 10 minutes ago we were thinking of coming to n/s ireland for a tour, would be greatful of any reasonable sites or wild camping spots.         regards BAZ.



hi baz will try and help if i can let me know in good time if your coming over


----------



## tuono (Jan 10, 2010)

tony said:


> hi david & nic welcome i hope you got a sence of humour it helps on here.
> if you ever plan on coming down this part of our lovely country let me know i will give you some wild camping spots.
> drive safe.
> tony



thanks for that tony same applies


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 10, 2010)

NW200 for us please


----------



## tuono (Jan 10, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> NW200 for us please



nw time is really hard to get some where to camp even the local sites are booked year to year and some of the site owners take fields on the circuit which have no facilities and charge 50 pounds+ a night.The nw seems to be all about money now and not racing but is more of a familly oriented weekend.i am exploring other avenues on the camping side of things and will let you know if still interested


----------



## tony (Jan 10, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> NW200 for us please



im down the other end of the country . sorry.
tony


----------



## fatgaz (Jan 10, 2010)

*hello david and nic,*

bridget&gaz here,just joined ourselves lately and it is a good wee site lots of helpful advice (we needed a lot)LOL!!. we are also from NI and its our first motorhome so we are a bit green round the gills ,enjoy anyway byeee..


----------



## tony (Jan 10, 2010)

coming from ireland gives you an excuse for being "green" round the gills.
tony
no offence intended.


----------



## tuono (Jan 10, 2010)

gary a said:


> hi david&nic good to have another wilder from ni,,im from here to great site !!!!!



hi gary good to know there are some locals on board


----------



## bigboack (Jan 11, 2010)

Céad míle fáilte David &Nic. Now thats all I know, But i'm sure you will be fine on here, a nice bunch of people,Originally from Fermanagh myself but been in the UK for twenty years. Only been back a few times but this year I'm bringing Big Bertha for a look see. Big bertha is the MH not the OH. Thats Louise, and I'm Andrew.Anyway welcome to the site.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi David and Nic and welcome to you.  This site is a good place to be - all the help needed from fellow M/H.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## aido (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to the site ,will be heading up north very soon.


----------



## tuono (Jan 23, 2010)

hi, john pictures look great,have never been to the isles so it looks like another spot to put in the places to go book.
 David


----------



## tuono (Jan 23, 2010)

hi,aido i wouldnt be in any hurry up here yet weather is pretty miserable just now but hope you have a good time when you do.
 David


----------

